# used tools



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Is it just me or is finding used tools next to impossible when you actually need them? I've gone to 3 used tool places today and checked Craigslist for a used 300 with no luck. At this point I would buy a handheld threader just to get me by. They were everywhere when I didn't need one but the second mine ****s they're gone. This isn't the first time I've needed an expensive tool and all the used places dry up. It's getting a little frustrating that I need to keep 2 of everything on hand "just in case"


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Back up for the back up. This is the nice thing about diversifying the lineup. What doesn't work on this job may work on another and if its cousin is down I am not screwed.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

bct p&h said:


> Is it just me or is finding used tools next to impossible when you actually need them? I've gone to 3 used tool places today and checked Craigslist for a used 300 with no luck. At this point I would buy a handheld threader just to get me by. They were everywhere when I didn't need one but the second mine ****s they're gone. This isn't the first time I've needed an expensive tool and all the used places dry up. It's getting a little frustrating that I need to keep 2 of everything on hand "just in case"


I've seen them on cl everyweek here..


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

try e- bay they are always available go to ridgid tools type in 300


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I checked CL in OK and AR for about 7 months before finding a decent price on a 700.

I have a list of things I look for every day.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I am wary of buying used power tools off of craigs list or e-bay, etc. Some one could post a picture of a tool in great condition, but send you something else. Buyer beware. Having said that, I have purchased quality used items. But one has to be careful.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> I've seen them on cl everyweek here..


Couple guys in the Chicagoland area buy them up at swap meets and clean them up and repaint them. Some sell for decent prices. 

I have 2-300's and a handheld threader. I wonder if I could let one go sometimes. I only use a threader 3-5 times a year.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Why don't you post something in Plumbers Swap? I hear AssTyme is getting rid of his and going to the K-60. He is always buying and selling equipment. Give him a shout. :thumbup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Great thread....been looking for a big engine.....haven't seen one since I said I was going to buy one.


----------

